# Dall'Italia ci siamo anche noi!!! (From Italy, we are too!!!)



## pizzi.antonio

Hey guys, also in Italy the heart of detail's passion beats strong!!!


A great thanks to Detailing World!!!


----------



## DSW

Ciao Antonio benvenuto!


----------



## Dodo Factory

Hi Antonio! Good to see you here.
Dom


----------



## moliver

Hi there....looking forward to some of Italy's finest cars being posted soon....:wave:


----------



## pizzi.antonio

walter81 said:


> Ciao Antonio benvenuto!


Ola Walter!!!:wave:


----------



## pizzi.antonio

Dodo Factory said:


> Hi Antonio! Good to see you here.
> Dom


Hi Dom! So I can better follow you!!!:thumb:


----------



## AlexHF

Ciao amico mio...
what a pleasure see you in DW!


----------



## pizzi.antonio

It's a pleasure for me!
Grandissimo Ale!!!


----------



## tom769

Bienvenuto amico!!


----------



## spursfan

Welcome to DW:thumb:


----------



## superAndre

Hi everybody!...another " member...and a "DW reader" from years...cheers!


----------



## superAndre

moliver said:


> Hi there....looking forward to some of Italy's finest cars being posted soon....:wave:


Here's we got some...:wave:


----------



## superAndre




----------



## Schnorbitz

Ciao tutti gli amici in Italia! :wave: Da dove venite in Italia? Non ho visto tante macchine pulite in Italia 

Dov'è si compra i prodotti di detailing la? (Come si chiama 'detailing' in italiano?). In negozi o internet? Demando perché ho cominciato vivere in Italia (a Parma) qualche settimane ogni mese, poi ritorno in Inghilterra l'altra parte di tempo. Non abbiamo comprato una macchina già, ma dopo qualche mese speriamo averlo. Poi comincia il detailing! :detailer:

Scusami se non scrivo bene in italiano!


----------



## pizzi.antonio

ciao schnorbitz, benvenuto in Italia allora! 
puoi comprare articoli sul sito lacuradellauto.it


----------



## Schnorbitz

Grazie, sono contentissimo di trovare il tuo sito. Ho trovato un luogo dov'e posso comprare tutte le cose ho bisogno per detailing in Italia. Sopratutto e' buono che hai i prodotti inglese Dodo! 

Posso demandare, perche' sono i prezzi piu' caro in Euro da Sterlina?


----------



## pizzi.antonio

Schnorbitz said:


> Grazie, sono contentissimo di trovare il tuo sito. Ho trovato un luogo dov'e posso comprare tutte le cose ho bisogno per detailing in Italia. Sopratutto e' buono che hai i prodotti inglese Dodo!
> 
> Posso demandare, perche' sono i prezzi piu' caro in Euro da Sterlina?


purtroppo dipende dal cambio: oggi l'euro vale meno della sterlina...:wall:


----------



## Rickymx

grande antonio :thumb:


----------



## Carn

Welcome :thumb:


----------



## pizzi.antonio

Rickymx said:


> grande antonio :thumb:


Grande Ricky!!!


----------



## WHIZZER

welcome over to DW


----------



## pizzi.antonio

thank you very much whizzer!


----------



## s.amato

HI FIGGHIOLI....

I'm here with you...to bring a big and strong passion for DETAILING by ROME...and by Sicily (MILAZZO)...


MINCHIA...U CAPISTI...!!!

BYE BYE
SIMONE...


----------



## manolik

cia a tutti


brum brum manolik


----------



## leonroma

ciao ragazzi!!


----------



## lucam3evo2

Ehii!!! i'm here antonio e gli altri! è un piacere


----------



## pizzi.antonio

lucam3evo2 said:


> Ehii!!! i'm here antonio e gli altri! è un piacere


Ciao Luca


----------



## Lupen

s.amato said:


> HI FIGGHIOLI....
> 
> I'm here with you...to bring a big and strong passion for DETAILING by ROME...and by Sicily (MILAZZO)...
> 
> MINCHIA...U CAPISTI...!!!
> 
> BYE BYE
> SIMONE...


Hi picciotto.....
A wand i stend i panni of fibra nica nica to?
See too le stend a u sole s'arruvinano!

Ciao Simone di Milazzo...bedda Sicilia....I'm siciliano DOCG


----------



## miojao69

hello, I'm looking for a physical store that sells car care products in Rome ... I want to go to Rome, and wanted to buy products in person.
Does anyone have an address?

thank you


----------



## Dannypower

Good morning Italian detailing!...


----------



## Perfetta

Ciao ragazzi...from Torino


----------



## Lupen

:wave:ciao Marcin


----------



## Perfetta

Ciao Lupen....ma ci conosciamo??


----------



## Lupen

Ora si!!


----------



## martins23

hello Italia, 
wanted to know something about "golden chimigal" production, products as such, are they any good? are they popular in Italy

thanks


----------



## fabioxp79

Evvvai ecco i miei connazionali!!! Ciao a tutti!


----------



## PELO

Hi. My name is Giulio, i'm italian detailer


----------



## Rocco!

Ciao from Reggio Calabria


----------

